# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Кадрирующая рамка

## Хельсинг

Продам кадрирующую рамку 18 см х 24 см КР-4.
Цена 100 грн.
Telegram/Viber: +380638227521

----------

